# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met GGZ Zuidwest-Drenthe (locatie Bethesda Ziekenhuis)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
GGZ Zuidwest-Drenthe (locatie Bethesda Ziekenhuis)
Dr. G.H. Amshoffweg 1
Hoogeveen

Bezoek de website van Bethesda Ziekenhuis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met GGZ Zuidwest-Drenthe (locatie Bethesda Ziekenhuis).*

----------

